# Ruby Red Spilo?



## logangreig (Jan 11, 2013)

im gettong tjis 4" guy for 75 is he a ruby red spilo ??

im getting this guy **#fucked keyboard


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.maculatus.

S.spilopleura is under revision, looks more like eigenmanni.


----------



## logangreig (Jan 11, 2013)

here are some more he os covinced its a ruby red spilo

he*

is* f*ck i hate this keyboard


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Of course he is... the hobby's been told for decades it's a ruby red spilo.
Been wrong all along though, they're all macs.

Read HERE for a more detailed explanation of it


----------



## logangreig (Jan 11, 2013)

thanks man. so it is a mac what are they like, how big do they grow ,what should i pay for a 5" ,tank requirments , and whats the fish's tempermant?

thanks man. so it is a mac what are they like, how big do they grow ,what should i pay for a 5" ,tank requirments , and whats the fish's tempermant?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Your questions are answered here : http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/profile.php?cat=p&id=10

Keep in mind that section is outdated so still using the identification keys as written by Jégu that have become invalid recently.
So the described differences between maculatus and spilopleura, have become invalid as well.
Those were all based on a comparative description by Jégu from 2001. Unfortunately, as Hubert proved in 2010, he used specimen S.eigenmanni instead of S.spilopleura, so this entire work has been rejected.

But as for size and requirements, the profile linked above is still usefull


----------

